# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  proof we need to exersise

## Chloe

so while trawling through the internet and found this; thought that the anxiety processing part was especially interesting and the mention of flight or fight common phrase for those with anxiety or panic attacks i know. so go for a walk, start dancing about for a laugh. there may be less people needing help on here and able to conquer their anxieties 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj_5...dex=26&list=WL

----------


## Antidote

OMG. Wow, that's interesting. Thanks for linking, only saw this thread now.

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

Pretty cool. I've only though of exercise only being helpful for anxiety is when you're actually feeling stressed and you need to take your mind off it. It being used as a preventative measure kind of gives me motivation for exercising more.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Hrmm. For me it makes it worse :/  After a short exercise or a work out (i.e on the stationary bike) or even something simple, my cortisol spikes and takes a very long time to lower down causing me panic and very high alert. It makes me sick to the point I'm vomiting, and shaking with anxiety for days. I conciser myself pretty fit and eat well. I have tried routine of doing exercise for weeks at a time, with the same result. I do know running for me (in the moment) is very soothing, and feels like I'm catching up to all my thoughts. I just have a HUGE crash after. I do know other people whom are able to exercise and have a possible affect on their anxiety tho.

----------


## Otherside

After I started swimming, I've been finding it easier to cope with my anxiety. Been helping with my mood as well.

----------

